# Lace rock vs Holey rock



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Lace rock vs Texas Holey Rock*​
Lace rock1145.83%Holey rock1354.17%


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

which do you prefer?

lace rock is heavier??

i like the look of both, nice having so many holes though


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Weight really doesn't matter if its stacked right, go with what you like.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Holey rock for me personally especially big pieces with big and small holes. I really like the ones that are bright white because once the green algae starts to grow the white coming through gives a nice contrast. I just love holey rock. I am thinking sometime this summer of driving to texas and picking out my own. A person on this forum gave me some contact info of a guy that pulls them out of the ground.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both are too abrasive/sharp to the fish for me...I prefer granite or river rock.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Soup3777 said:


> which do you prefer?


Neither.  I like black granite rocks that have faint white streaks running though them.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I,m with DJRansome,I avoid any rocks that are abrasive,I *had* alot of lace and holey rock,when fish flashed or rubbed against them it created more problems than I like to deal with

lava and tuffa are others I avoid


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Both are too abrasive/sharp to the fish for me...I prefer granite or river rock.


Smooth river rocks just look so fake and unnatural in a rift lake tank, to me.

And granite provides nothing to your water chemistry.

I prefer limestone.


----------



## chrisstone (Jan 9, 2012)

I used smooth river rock and some flat rock it work out great for me


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

chrisstone said:


> I used smooth river rock and some flat rock it work out great for me


Yeah...I currently have smooth round colorado river rock. The natural patterns and colors look really nice. I still prefer the white texas holey rock though.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

When you guys say river rock do you mean that you actually get rock out of rivers or is it a type of rock?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's tumbled smooth by the water...nice oval or round shapes.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> When you guys say river rock do you mean that you actually get rock out of rivers or is it a type of rock?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> When you guys say river rock do you mean that you actually get rock out of rivers or is it a type of rock?


Mine come from the colorado river but I bought them locally from my local rock/landscape yard. They were $.20 a pound...really cheap. Mine have purple, blue, grey, white all throughout. I love the coloration.

Here are some pics:


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

K I like them, but now what do I do with my 100$ worth of Holey rock. Mix river rock and Holey rock, what do you think?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> K I like them, but now what do I do with my 100$ worth of Holey rock. Mix river rock and Holey rock, what do you think?


What size tank and how much holey rock do you have? Also...what kind of fish? Personally...I prefer all the same kind of rocks. I don't really like to mix different rocks...it just looks a little weird to me.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ1FExqs ... ideo_title

Its a 40 Long you can check it out here.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I am trying to figure out what the OP is asking, since they are the same thing other then hole size. Is there a different form of lace rock? I live in the area where it can be gathered and I do have large amounts of "both" in my tanks and also out on the deck waiting to be placed in a tank I can say I have found each has its' uses. Lace rock having small holes is a great fry saver and holey rock with its' larger holes make it a great place for the smaller fish, normally females and juvies to hide from the larger and more dominate fish.

I agree with other posters that it does come down to what a person can get their hands on within their individual budget along with what they personally enjoy. I also can agree that smooth stones such as river rock can cause less accidental injuries and that is one reason while I use what I can pic up free locally I make sure I file/sand anything I find that is sharp before I put them in my tanks. 
If I am missing something please school me, I'm always open to learning.


----------

